# Smartest MBTI Type Based on your Experience



## 800sexy (Dec 19, 2017)

Smartest MBTI Type Based on your Experience
I am not asking about the IQ levels
Just vote for the type you felt is smarter than the others


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

xNTP>xSTP=xNTJ


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

INTx


----------



## isfpisfp (Sep 10, 2017)

intp. type to think they're smartest: intj. most creatively intelligent: ixfp


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Then what type of intelligence are you talking about because there are many different types of intelligence. Perhaps this is the annoying answer but I feel it's over-simplifying things to say a single type is the smartest in every area. But I really just think there are smart and unintelligent people represented in every type. Just because you have a preference for a cognitive function doesn't even make you automatically adept at it. It depends on how the individual chooses to utilize their thinking processes in that moment.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Based on my experience, it is mainly xNTP's and INTJ's who were usually the smartest. Second, comes INFx's.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

It's like asking /r/deaf who's the best composer.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

IDontThinkSo said:


> It's like asking /r/deaf who's the best composer.


ENTPs too! :shocked:


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

@Red Panda too late you failed.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Depends on how you define "smart" and how you propose to measure it. But, seeing as how vague the question is, you probably already know what kind of an answer you want, OP. I'm disappointed in all of you.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

IDontThinkSo said:


> @Red Panda too late you failed.


so harsh :shocked: :crying:

I've only known one ENTP IRL, she's smart but dunno how she measures up to the INTx s I know


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

all NT and INFX


----------



## 800sexy (Dec 19, 2017)

Smart like
someone you would want by your side just incase you get into some issue,
or you need life advice or help you with your imagination, creativity and thoughts.

please lets not talk about school or book smart. anyone can be book smart


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, I see. Well in that case, I'd say hmmm it's hard to pick just one but I'd probably go with NF's and NT's just because it's more likely for me to be on the same wavelength as them which I think is important when it comes to giving life advice etc. but it also depends very much on the individual for me. I would not say I automatically connect well to every NF or NT type I encounter. Maturity and how well the person knows you gets factored in as well. 

For what it's worth, I'm married to a fellow INFJ and he's always acted as a very good guide for me and offers me clarity and challenges me in a way that I love. We write together but have different talents in that area so bring something different to the table. The one INTP I am friends with I get along with very well but she isn't super reliable but I know not all INTP's are going to be that way. I've been close friends with an INTJ before and am close with my INTJ uncle. And I'm also very close with my INFP brother. He's creative in a different way from me but I appreciate it.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

The problem is it’s sort of comparing apples and oranges in some areas with almost every type


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

INTP. If by "smart," you mean "technical prowess," they're practically unparalleled.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

ISTJ, followed by ENTP. I notice that right now ISTJ is the only sensing type with any votes.


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Not anymore.


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

Both Ni doms.


----------



## Just Peachy (Jan 2, 2018)

INTPs. The combination of Si without strong Fi or Fe allows them to focus on a subject without bias in a way that the other INxx types cannot. They might pay for that in other areas, but the potential for brilliance is strong in them.


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

IMO ENTPs and INTPs are the smartest types


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

Not voting, because no type is smartest. Intelligence falls outside MBTI and function theory.


----------



## Wohpe (Aug 25, 2018)

I just think there are too many types of intelligence to say.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Are we just going by book smarts here or do we mean all forms of intelligence in general? What about tactile intelligence?


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

double post wth


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

*wonders if the 2 users who voted for ISTJ are serious


----------



## hughryan (Sep 1, 2018)

To be honest, it's impossible to answer this question without defining intelligence and our values regarding intelligence. I do think it is self evident that intuition and thinking are the two functions that correlate most closely with what we call intelligence. It's important to note that because all people use thinking and intuition, any person could be smartest; it's just that introverted NT types have a clear advantage (read below for clarification).

In western societies, intelligence tends to be measured in terms of logical prowess--in particular, logical prowess as it relates to abstract concepts. If we are to accept that definition, it's hard to deny that INTP are the most intelligent because they are powerhouses of logic and deftly navigate abstract matters.

Eastern societies, on the contrary, tend to value intuitive intelligence as a higher level of intellect than logic. That would seem to favor INTJ--INTP being a close second. Jung believed the people of the east are more sophisticated psychologically than those of us in the west. And because Jung wrote "It is a general truth that one can only understand anything in as much as one understands oneself," a higher degree of psychological sophistication might very well indicate a higher level of intellectual capacity.

If we take Newton's axiom--"To every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction"--one could reasonably conclude that both INTJ and INTP are most intelligent, the type having the greatest advantage depending on the context or task at hand.

To the extent that overall intelligence is measured by IQ testing (as we tend to believe in the west), INTP are likely to have the advantage--no type can _discard incorrect answers_ as quickly or as accurately (think, multiple choice test). INTJ would be a close second. 

If, however, we believe that the ability to _create answers_, place information in the proper context or change the context is most important, INTJ would be the right pick (think answering open-ended questions).

Neither point of view is right or wrong, merely indicative of each person's (or society's) values. What we call intelligence depends more on our values than any clear definition of intelligence--a definition for which we are unlikely to find substantial agreement.

To that end, INFJ often display significant degrees of logical intelligence, but display the deepest intellect in regards to social dynamics and how to manipulate those dynamics. INFP not only tend to perform well in school and IQ testing, but have a remarkable level of intelligence about their personal values and how to uphold those values.

In addition to often-substantial intellects, ENTP, ENTJ, ENFP and ENFJ typically have a degree of ease in the outer world (though I believe these types are at a disadvantage, on average, because they're not as prone to reflection as introverts). However, it's hard to dismiss the fact that an ability to navigate the outer world with ease requires a kind of intelligence--a kind of intelligence that tends to be valued more in the west than the east.


----------

